# cottage cheese?



## hetfield (Oct 10, 2006)

whats cottage cheese 's claim to faim other than it tastes like crap, can somebody justify why i should be eating this stuff , i have no idea what the benifits are


----------



## Cryptasm (Oct 11, 2006)

hetfield said:
			
		

> whats cottage cheese 's claim to faim other than it tastes like crap, can somebody justify why i should be eating this stuff , i have no idea what the benifits are



Hah, I love Cottage Cheese !!!!!  anyway besides how great it tastes  , the amini profile is excellent, dont bother with the lowfat cause its a meal in itself with great ratios, best thing I can think of is its ability to breakdown in the gut slowly, this giving you a steady release of aminos over a long period of time..sorta like time released protein...I like to use it in the AM, and before Bed, throw a little salt and pepper on and ot ready to eat.. oh yeah..it also comes in it own convenient "to go " packaging


----------



## hetfield (Oct 11, 2006)

thanx man , i wish i shared your enthusiasm about the whole taste thing, well sounds like its got good benefits , so i guess ill be chocking it down for a while, lol

rock and roll aint noise pollution


----------



## Cryptasm (Oct 12, 2006)

hetfield said:
			
		

> thanx man , i wish i shared your enthusiasm about the whole taste thing, well sounds like its got good benefits , so i guess ill be chocking it down for a while, lol
> 
> rock and roll aint noise pollution




Its probly an aquired taste.. you'll get used to it...excuse me now I have to go eat some cottage cheese and go to bed :smoker:


----------

